# Greenfield Village Railroad Roundhouse Video



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

A nice promotional video the museum I work at put out showing a little about what we do in our roundhouse during the winter maintenance season. Greenfield Village opens to the public on April 13th and trains pulled by 19th century steam (on most days) will be operated seven days a week until the end of October.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2019)

Great video Jake. Much appreciated. Greenfield Village is on our must see list.

All the Best,

Gary.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

waitin' 4 the train said:


> Great video Jake. Much appreciated. Greenfield Village is on our must see list.
> 
> All the Best,
> 
> Gary.


Hi Gary, I apologize but I just saw your comment today. Glad to hear you'll be visiting at some point, it's truly a cool place to see!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's the next video we did recently on the railroad showing the very basics of operating one of our steam locomotives.


----------

